

Happy Git Commits - bkeepers
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2010/08/03/happy-git-commits/

======
mgunes
I'm reminded of the git bell (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482133>)
and git merge fail camera (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1039984>).

~~~
graywh
The camera was for hg, not git. :)

------
jazzychad
We do this at Notifo once we push committed code to GitHub. We get a message
on our phones using Notifo and the GitHub hooks that plays, coincidentally,
that same kids cheering sound. We also have a Commit Cam in the office which
posts to DailyBooth to capture commit rapture. The first one came out perfect:
<http://dailybooth.com/jazzychad/6742332>

------
bialecki
I like this one. You know, get pumped up to deploy new code.
<http://www.xbo85.dial.pipex.com/wavs/rumble.wav>

------
limmeau
Git hooks aside (MacOS's "say" command can also help here), I like the way
Brandon's picture pops out from under the article. It is one of those pieces
that's so fun to use that I end up using it a few times extra, like the cup
holder in my former boss's Saab 9000 or the carrying handle of my girlfriend's
Bernina sewing machine.

------
elasticdog
It really should only cheer if the commit passes all of the automated
tests...just sayin' :-)

~~~
jallmann
Github does this. [http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/05/25/the-github-
stoplight...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2010/05/25/the-github-stoplight/)

------
avar
That thing is _really_ creepy if you do a git-rebase with a lot of commits.

------
zemanel
here's a list of interesting wav's :
<http://tf2wiki.net/wiki/Engineer_voice_commands>

~~~
pavel_lishin
How about
[http://tf2wiki.net/w/images/8/83/Heavy_positivevocalization0...](http://tf2wiki.net/w/images/8/83/Heavy_positivevocalization03_I_feel_aliiiive!.wav)
?

------
city41
I got this to work in Windows using msysgit. I downloaded sndrec32.exe (which
used to come with Windows but no longer does, stand alone exe that can play
wavs at the command line) and added this to my post-commit

/path/to/sndrec32.exe -play -close -embedding /path/to/happykids.wav

------
ltackett
Here's the code I've been using for git push -- with different sounds for
success and failed pushes.

<http://gist.github.com/508516>

And the tunes: <http://music.lorintackett.com/audio/succeed.mp3>
<http://music.lorintackett.com/audio/fail.mp3>

------
wmat
I can't wait to set up a dozen or so Monty Python inspired commit sound bites:
<http://www.intriguing.com/mp/sounds.php>

The perfect commit message to pipe loudly out of the speakers:
<http://www.intriguing.com/mp/_sounds/lb/stupid.wav>

------
j_baker
I'd _really_ like to have this as the sound that plays whenever you do a
successful merge in svn.

------
arthurk
You could also use a Nabaztag and let the rabbit dance on post-commit.

------
sxtxixtxcxh
I set up my svn commands to play the Super Mario Bros theme from 1-1 while
committing.

If successful, it plays the level complete jingle, and if it fails, Mario
dies.

------
mgrouchy
I have been playing around with doing something like this, but on deploy
rather then commit, just to get some audible recognition of a successful
deploy or failure.

------
malditogeek
What about happy Ruby tests!?
<http://github.com/malditogeek/redgreen_supermario> :D

------
swah
Suggestion accepted. Now I only I could play a random sound...

~~~
mapleoin
You could try something like this:

    
    
      timeout 3s cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

~~~
ciupicri
There's no _/dev/dsp_ on Fedora. This should be a more portable solution:

    
    
       dd if=/dev/urandom bs=176400 count=3 | play -t raw -r 44100 -e signed-integer -b 16 -c 2 -\
    

_play_ is a part of the SoX software (Sound eXchange, the Swiss Army knife of
audio manipulation).

------
asksol
I commit so often, I'm afraid the first cheer won't finish before the second
starts.

------
jrockway
Really?

